# #1 terms and conditions



## 7reining7training7gaining (Nov 7, 2015)

*.......*

:faceshot:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

